# DYI Vaccinations



## Bob Martin (Jul 19, 2014)

I just wanted to see what the regularity of those who administer their own vaccinations are on the site? Common practice for those with several dogs or should this be left to the vet?

Bob


----------



## mike finn (Jan 5, 2011)

Bob Martin said:


> I just wanted to see what the regularity of those who administer their own vaccinations are on the site? Common practice for those with several dogs or should this be left to the vet?



I do all mine. its easy and much much much cheaper than the vet
Bob


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

I do alot of my own and depending on the state an individual can give their own rabies shots.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

My dogs get rabies shots only once the puppy shots are done so their annual heart worm, stool check, and overall blood work is done at the vets along with the rabies shots.
I do give one dog a twice monthly B12 shot myself because of his EPI digestive issue.


----------



## Bob Martin (Jul 19, 2014)

What about the need for proof of vaccinations for groomers, to get rabies shot if in a state where one can't administer it, traveling on an airlines, etc? If you vaccinate yourself, how do you get around that?


----------



## Lynda Myers (Jul 16, 2008)

Bob Martin said:


> What about the need for proof of vaccinations for groomers, to get rabies shot if in a state where one can't administer it, traveling on an airlines, etc? If you vaccinate yourself, how do you get around that?


your 
There is no way around it unfortunately, if you must go to groomer's or board then you will have to get the shots required from a vet. Unless your vet is willing to sign off on the shots you gave. I only give the puppy shots and then get the rabies at vet's every so many years.


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

The vaccinations have stickers with serial numbers/lot numbers. Put them on a sheet of paper with date administered with the rest of your vet records.

Ask your groomer if they'll accept that. They know it's a requirement for a vet to give a rabies shot. They also know it's not a requirement for the rest to be given by a vet.

What states don't require a vet to give a rabies shot?





Bob Martin said:


> What about the need for proof of vaccinations for groomers, to get rabies shot if in a state where one can't administer it, traveling on an airlines, etc? If you vaccinate yourself, how do you get around that?


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

Virginia does not make it mandatory for vet administration.


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

Thanks. It makes me wonder why other states do and why they dont. I looked on the va website and couldn't find any reasoning behind it.





Sarah Platts said:


> Virginia does not make it mandatory for vet administration.


----------



## Joy Tiz (Jun 7, 2014)

I don't know about anywhere else, but where I live, the vets now make you pay for an office call just for a round of shots. So figure $100 per vaccination. What happened to the techs giving the shots?

The only one we can't DIY in CA is rabies. I do want a new pup to be examined--found a PDA that way once, but a full vet exam every 3 wks for a pup seems excessive to me.

You do just need to save the labels on your DIYs.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Bob Martin said:


> What about the need for proof of vaccinations for groomers, to get rabies shot if in a state where one can't administer it, traveling on an airlines, etc? If you vaccinate yourself, how do you get around that?


I recently went through this when I started a K9 Nose Work class with one of my dogs. 
All that is required is a titers test. It's a blood test that shows if the shots are still protecting the dog. 
He hadn't had anything other then annual rabies shots since he was a pup but the Titers showed he is still fully covered for Distemper, Parvo and Lepto at 6+yrs old. It will also cover for rabies if needed. 
The blood test cost was about 100 bucks but, IMHO, a better alternative to getting shots. I've seen the results of two dogs getting vaccinosis (SP?). One died and one has been on special meds for the last 5-6 yrs and will remain on them for life. 
FWIW, both of the dogs were Australian Shepherds. I understand this is one of a couple of breeds predisposed to this problem.


----------



## Bob Martin (Jul 19, 2014)

So I posted this question because my pup came without a record of his first round of shots. I inquired about it and that's when the whole DIY thing was explained to me. So this is what he's had. Worming powder at 3,5, and 7 weeks old, flea treatment, and the Durvet canine Spectra 5 booster at 6 wks. I've started him on heartworm preventative, Advantix flea treatment (he has a few sub adults lingering from before we got him) and we have scheduled out his vaccinations starting with Durvet's canine Spectra 9 tomorrow. 

The info that's been posted regarding saving the vial labels and then getting rabies vaccination from vet along with the titer's test is all accurate from what we've found out so thank you for that. 

Bob


----------

